# plans of US goods cars of the 50's?



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Could anyone point me to some plans for US goods cars of the 50's? Photo's would be fine as well. Doesn't really matter what cars it's just to hang behind a freelance engine. I'm not going to count rivets but I don't know enough about US railroading to pich the right ones. Just so I can find how large, what type of trucks, what size of wheels and general aspect.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Best bet would be the Car Builder's Cyclopedia from the late 40s to mid 50s. They are available from many dealers in railroad books. Usually you have to call to find price abd what's currently available. Two possible sources to check would be Caboose Hobbies in Denver, 800-886-1813, and Ron's Books in New York, 914-967-7541. There are many other dealers as well that advertise in the model magazines. 

A bit pricey to buy but the definitive source with photos, plans and many advertisements from component manufacturers. You'll get the widest possible range of what was available in the year of the particular Cyclopedia. If you need to watch the funds you might find some of them in large libraries. Also check your railroad fan friends.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the Car Builders CYclopedia's have been scanned are are available on Google books.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, didn't know they have more recent ones than 1912... Found a '49-51' copy this side of the water: 1300 pages to drool over.


----------

